# First Post



## Steven Dillon (May 1, 2017)

Hello,
I look forward to seeing and being inspired by your work as well as contributing my own pieces to this group.  I figured that I'd better post something of my own before I commented on anything already here.  

Mast Farm Mallow was composed several years ago in Valle Crucis, NC.  The techs are: Canon 5D, F/22, 2 seconds, ISO-100, 180mm macro lens, No Flash.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## BrentC (May 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 1, 2017)

Welcome to TPF.
A very nice welcome photo indeed.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 1, 2017)

Great way to introduce yourself. Beautiful photo!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 2, 2017)

Sweet macro shot, really like that it isn't dead on. Lovely detail too! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> A very nice welcome photo indeed.


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great way to introduce yourself. Beautiful photo!


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 2, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> Sweet macro shot, really like that it isn't dead on. Lovely detail too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


You all are very kind.  Thank you.


----------



## KronkesKlowns (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful shot and nice detail. Welcome.

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 3, 2017)

KronkesKlowns said:


> Beautiful shot and nice detail. Welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thank you kindly.


----------

